# "IMS-Makler" und "CTN-Cartrading Network B.V.



## Telekomunikacja (15 Dezember 2005)

*"IMS-Makler" und "CTN-Cartrading Network B.V."*

Grüß Gott! 

"Akte 05" hat u.a. folgendes Thema für den heutigen Abend geplant:
*"Billige Autos - teuer bezahlt: Die neueste Abzocke im Internet"*:


> Geiz ist nicht immer geil - das mussten die "Kunden" einer Internet-Seite schmerzhaft feststellen. 20-30 Prozent unter Listenpreis sollten die angebotenen Neuwagen dort kosten. Sämtliche Zahlungen mussten per Vorkasse geleistet werden, nur die Lieferung des Autos ließ auf sich warten. Inzwischen sitzen die Betrüger hinter schwedischen Gardinen.
> AKTE 05 über eine neue Masche und eine spektakuläre Flucht.


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2005)

Nicht übermäßig neu das Thema
R+V
Versicherungen, Avd, Presse warnen schon seit Monaten davor


> Vorsicht beim Autokauf im Internet
> ...
> Juni 2005.


http://www.avd.de/index.php?id=173 


> Risiken und Gefahren beim Autokauf im Internet


http://www.autobild.de/drucken_alles.php?artikel_id=7920


> Autohandel im Internet
> Betrüger am Bildschirm


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 Dezember 2005)

*IMS Makler und CTN Cartrading Network B.V.*

Kleiner Nachtrag: Konkret ging's um "IMS-Makler" und "CTN-Cartrading Network B.V.".

Hier ein paar links dazu:

*"Flensburger Autohändler: Betrug in Millionenhöhe?" (NDR, 13.12.2005)*
*"Autohändler prellte mehr als 500 gutgläubige Opfer" (Handelsblatt, 13.12.2005)*
*"Online-Autohändler zockt Kunden ab" (onlinekosten.de, 23.11.2005)*
*"2,6 Millionen Euro Schaden" (Hamburger Abendblatt, 28.11.2005)*


----------

